

Ask HN: So i am down to Ext.js or Sproutcore - EasyCompany

I have spent a whiles going through a dozen js frameworks and these two seem to top my list. I need to choose one of these, an suggestions pls? I don't mind the licensing fee for Extjs, its just down to capability regarding making web apps with desktop performance.
Thanks in advance for suggestions.
======
pixelcort
Haven't looked at Ext.js lately, but SproutCore has a pretty solid client-side
ORM, as well as excellent KVO/KVB and a useful computed property system (think
of them as observable getter/setter functions that appear like any other
property from the outside).

The view layer is okay, although it takes some time getting used to. It does,
however, focus heavily on performance, which you mentioned is important.

Regarding versions of SproutCore, I'd highly recommend sticking to keeping up
to date with the master branch on GitHub. The released version (1.0) is
missing some nice performance and bug fixes found in the master branch. There
is also another branch that is focusing on a new theme and view rendering
system but I haven't looked at it recently.

For documentation, docs.sproutcore.com is nice, but nothing beats reading the
source code for this framework. There's also the mailing list and #sproutcore
on IRC.

~~~
EasyCompany
Its hard to see the power of Sproutcore as there are not many examples,
whereas Ext.js has many, so u can really see its power. But, digging deeper
into Sproutcore and looking at what apple has done and papercube it looks very
exciting, although u have to scrounge around for examples. I guess we have to
look to the future and realise that Sproutcore is still growing and in the
next 12 months it will be even better. O! just remembered the other issue, is
keeping up with all the additions and changes, i had to search and search to
find that Greenhousse even existed, then there is three other add ons, that i
have just installed that were also hard to find.

------
japanesejay
I use dojo toolkit for our web app development. In the past, we've evaluated
YUI and ext.js too. All are great frameworks but it all depends what you are
doing and how comfortable you are working with js. If its simple widgety
stuff, maybe even jquery would be sufficient?

Also take a look at cappuccino.org. They have an interesting approach in web
app development.

Good luck!

~~~
EasyCompany
I don't like objective-j, so cappuccino is out. Why is Dojo your framework of
choice? Thanks.

